# Not sure



## Chad C. (Nov 8, 2014)

I am looking to start somewhere with photography i have been taking picture for a few years now and i want to make it a profession. Where should i begin any advice is welcome.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 8, 2014)

Start with learning how to run a business.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 8, 2014)

Also, read the threads on this same subject.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 8, 2014)

Post some pictures on here, advice one way or the other will follow.  I see you posted that you are 19 years old and have been shooting for 2 years.  What have you been shooting, how much experience have you acquired in that short time frame, what gear do have. The more information you offer up the more information you will get back.

If all you have been shooting is, trees, flowers, sunsets, and landscapes you'll find making a living in photography a challenge.  If you are looking to get into shooting fashion, sports, or concerts, then you came to the right place as everyone wants to do this.  Weddings, newborns and portraits this is also the right place as there are hundreds of photographs on here that shoot this stuff, and many of them are quite excellent and could offer advice.


----------



## Chad C. (Nov 8, 2014)

ive posted 2 photos ive taken. take a look, thoughts? feedback?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 8, 2014)

Took a look at your profile page and your album; while some to me look like rather typical photos of pets etc. there were 3 that stood out to me as showing the most potential.

I already commented on 'Overgrown' in that thread, the other two for me that were the most interesting were the Hammock, that has an interesting perspective and pattern to the netting and the sky that to me makes the photo. The other is the Tunnel (or empty highway overpass??), I like the pattern of the lines and lights, and the texture of the water stains in the concrete - I'd think about B&W or sepia since there's very little color anyway. Interesting perspective in that one too.

The one of the single blue flower thru the fence seems like you're seeing something that catches your eye, I'd suggest you take it a step further and try varying your vantage point and see what other photos you can get when you find an interesting subject.

Photography for me has always been a sideline and realistically today it's going to be a challenge with so many people with cameras listing themselves on facebook and craigslist etc. (which may run its course in time). I would expect it could take time to figure out how good you are, practice and work at developing skills, and then see what you might be able to do.

You could look up  American Society of Media Photographers or PPA to get an idea what would be involved in doing photography as a business even as a part time venture.


----------

